# Troubles setting up my webcam

## oxEz

Hi. I've been trying to setup my webcam for hours now, but with no success. Before going into the problem, here are my setup:

I have a Sager NP9262 laptop, which has a BisonCam NB Pro inside.

lsusb :

```
Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
```

dmesg:

```
Linux video capture interface: v2.00

m5602: ALi m5602 webcam driver startup

usbcore: registered new interface driver m5602

usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

m5602: BisonCam webcam found

```

Each time I use an app (such as xawtv), I get this in dmesg:

```

m5602: BisonCam on /dev/video0 opened

m5602: BisonCam on /dev/video0 closed

```

Now what is m5602? It's the driver I downloaded from: http://sourceforge.net/projects/m560x-driver/ .

I found it while reading this: http://linuxlaptopwiki.net/wiki/ALi_Corp_M5602

The error I get when trying to use xawtv, mplayer or v4l-conf:

```

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

/dev/video0 [v4l2]: no overlay support
```

I also tried: cat /dev/video > test.mpg , and I get the "Invalid argument" error.

I'm using linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r2 kernel, and here are my config option reguarding video:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

```

I also have all the USB options enabled (for my mouse, keyboard, and soundcard).

I'm out of ideas right now, so I'm posting here hoping someone could help fix this  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------

## oxEz

Still trying to get this to work.

I also posted a thread on the driver's sourceforge page: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=2494810&forum_id=650242

Bumping this if anyone has an idea in these forums.

----------

## oxEz

bump

----------

## oxEz

bump

----------

